# Cleaner for Airbrush (Temptu Airpod Pro)



## LeMoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey everybody!

I just received my Temptu Air:




 and Airpod Pro:


	

		
			
		

		
	
.

I didn't buy the cleanser because I couldn't afford it.

[The instructions say to NOT clean the Airpod Pro with alcohol.

What can I use for cleaning it? 
And what shall be used if I used alcohol based airbrush makeup?]
Another thing that confuses me why it says the Airpod Pro can be reused up to 120x. What happens if I use it more than 120x?
*
EDIT*: I just watched a video where they say to clean it with pouring 99% alcohol in it. They meant not to pour/submerge it into alcohol. I'm sorry, my English is not always on point.

Can I use alcohol which is 70% though?
I still would like to know an answer to my third question.

Thank you.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 15, 2022)

Ok, this response is 4 years late. And I am sure you've found the to this answer to this a long time ago.

No, 70% won't work in flushing / cleaning your airbrush system, as it won't disolve the pigment in and around the nozzle, needle, bearing, washer, cup.

99% is the best way...


----------

